# Cured by CBT technology



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys,
I haven't been on for a while because I've been so busy because I moved to UCI and I am dorming there. From the very first day it's been like freedom for me. The first day, we went went out with some other students for dinner; second day, went to a Frat poker thing and I ended up winning, then went to the Shiny Toy Guns concert. Afterward, we got to know a group of girls and we ended up playing beer pong and dancing. The third day, met a group of girls and someone that is like a perfect carbon copy of me. Fourth day, met a beautiful older women (well she was 25  and found another friend.
I've just been trying to capitalize on my options and many times I can be the loud type of person, I am getting to realize that I can be a very sociable guy if I just do it. Now, I am still on some xanax, but barely and hope to slowly ween off it. CBT really is changing me into a new person, crafting me a new reality in which I can just trust in the moment.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:clap

:banana

:hug

*Is there a virtual reality type thing out yet where you can experience things as if they are really happening to ease into hard situations better? We need that, with CBT, it would work miracles.

Glad you are doing great!! *


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

It is very encouraging for me to hear that you have used CBT to help conquer this problem. It gives me a lot of hope. Thanks.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

so wait a sec, cbt actually works?!!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> :clap
> 
> :banana
> 
> ...


How are you travelling to andromeda galaxy? mind if I tag along?

To solacechaser, how long did it take for CBT to work? I am afraid that CBT requires alot of effort and time - many months.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

ummm....I am not that familiar with "cures", what is cbt?


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

That's awesome. CBT has helped me alot also and I wish I was having that much fun .


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

kenny87 said:


> ummm....I am not that familiar with "cures", what is cbt?


Hi, CBT is Cognitive Behavioural Therapy, according to Wikipedia:

"Cognitive behavioral therapy (or cognitive behavior therapy, CBT) is a psychotherapeutic approach that aims to influence dysfunctional emotions, behaviors and cognitions through a goal-oriented, systematic procedure. CBT can be seen as an umbrella term for a number of psychological techniques that share a theoretical basis in behavioristic learning theory and cognitive psychology.

There is empirical evidence that CBT is effective for the treatment of a variety of problems, including mood, anxiety, personality, eating, substance abuse, and psychotic disorders. Treatment is often brief, and time-limited. CBT is used in individual therapy as well as group settings, and the techniques are often adapted for self-help applications. Some CBT therapies are more orientated towards predominantly cognitive interventions, while others are more behaviorally oriented."

I am currently doing CBT but we haven't started the actual process yet. As for "cures", well anxiety will always exist in everyone, however I don't believe anyone need live with this amount of anxiety for all of their life. So in a sense, if we can get to a level where we can lead a normal life, this would be a cure for me.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> so wait a sec, cbt actually works?!!


Yessir, it works tremendously if you just stick with it through the hard times and even good times. It is the ONLY real, permanent cure for anxiety. We aren't responsible for having anxiety, but we are the ones responsible for getting ourselves out of the illusion.

Bowlingpins: Basically, I started in late May and I can feel the dramatic changes, and I am thinking more rationally, more positively. Listen, I'm going to be frank. It DOES take alot of effort and much patience, but it IS well worth it, the best investment of my life. No pain, no gain homie

Followup: Ummm, I think I am falling in love with that older woman, but there is another one that is interested, too :yes. I am making a very very close tie with a classmate of mine and I think we might just possibly be bfs. I am partying a bit too much now though, it seems like I am compensating for lost years sometimes and I can be a bit loud lol... I gotta remember that I'm here to study .
But basically, living amongst all these people, being embedded in such a community day and night is the greatest exposure ever and is making my progress sky-rocket.

I still get anxiety, at times, of course, I'm only human, but now atleast I have the schema to deal with it.

My favorite thing to do now: Drive around and yell out "I'm on drugs!" at the top of my lungs to scare the freshmen. I love getting their reactions


----------



## PaixLiberte (Oct 2, 2009)

SolaceChaser, good for you!

My post is going to be a bit of an essay, but I mean every word I say.

I also know what it's like to undergo CBT and everything Solace has said about it is true. I have been "finished' my CBT for approximately 8 months now and was in the program for just under one year. During my treatment I was taking an anxiety medication (Cypralex) to help the process, and after I finished my treatment I was very slowly weened off the medication.

The treatment itself does and can take a lot of work (it varies depending on the severity of your anxiety), but the road to conquering SA is not just by medication or sitting in your therapists office. Your therapist/pyschiatrist will give you homework with assignments/exercises to do outside of sessions, but it's a joint effort and you have to do your part too!

Having said that, once I got into the swing of a new routine (that brought me anxiety in of itself) and used to the fact that I was taking such a giant leap (accepting your SA brings you one step closer, but seeking help is like 5 steps in one!) I found CBT very, very beneficial. The programs are very flexible to your schedule and the administrators do their absolute best to match you with a program that will work best for your condition/needs (ie. one-on-one counselling, group therapy, etc). I had a 1-hour appointment once a week where I got to talk to my therapist about anything I wanted, and if she felt inclined to do so she would ask questions. They "piece together" your situation without you even realizing it - then bam, they have solutions for you to try. It's pretty much amazing!

For me, I think the most beneficial part of CBT was the closure. The fact that I could speak to someone who understood anxiety really helped me because I had so many questions regarding the "why's" and "how's" and how it related to _me_ as an individual with my own personal experiences. The fact that I could ask those questions and could actually get a response other than "I dunno, just stop thinking so much," helped me improve x1000 right off the bat. And I'm not sure how, but the exercises and all the talks stuck with me. I feel less worried and anxious than I ever have in my entire life (which is both good and bad... I tend to be a bit more of a slacker in the student department these days... But it's a-ok, 'cause I get my work done).

There will always be good and bad days during and after treatment, but remember even people _without_ SA have them too. CBT really is a great solution and it can't hurt to talk to someone locally about it (start with your family doctor). What have you got to lose?!


----------

